# Indiana Outbacker Rally Success!



## lakesider (Sep 1, 2004)

Well that was fun!







Too bad the weekend went so quickly.

Thanks to Golden Mom, Mskyoutback, CamperDC and families for a great time. I think the dogs all had a great time too.

I created a photo gallery "Lakesider's Gallery" (yeah, I know - real original name!) and posted a pic of our fun bunch. This was my first attempt at posting a pic - from my end it looks like it got into the gallery ok.









This was the first time at this park for us and we found it very nice. Clean, reasonably quiet, lots of families. Will definitely return - perhaps even next summer when the pool is open.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Rallies are always great fun. It is turely amazing how wonderful people are that own Outbacks









Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Like Thor said,
It's amazing,How you meet someone for the first time. 
Its like you have met them before and you feel comfortable.
Like I tell people Outbackers.com is like one big family.

Don


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Bob,

Thanks for posting the picture. We had a great time as well and plan on going back to Versailles as often as we can.

It was great to meet all the attendee's and share food and converstation. It is a bit amazing to me too that we seemed to have been friends for a long time when we had only just meet each other.

Hopefully we can do one of these again in the spring.


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Ditto to all of the above. We too had a wonderful time and can't wait for all of us to get together again.


----------



## Firefighter2104 (Apr 25, 2004)

And the orange stuff was goooood also!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> And the orange stuff was goooood also!


Yeah, isn't orange juice a wonderful thing?
















Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Sounds like you all had a great time!

We are coming up on our second rally at the end of the month... I can hardly wait!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Firefighter2104 (Apr 25, 2004)

mswalt said:


> > And the orange stuff was goooood also!
> 
> 
> Yeah, isn't orange juice a wonderful thing?
> ...


The orange stuff was some kind of desert. Sorry orange juice was only served at breakfast at our rally.


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

Firefighter2104 said:


> And the orange stuff was goooood also!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the compliment! I'll try to get that recipe posted later.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Bill, 
When I first read your post I have to admit I was not sure what your were talking about.. "Orange Stuff"??????????? I was thinking I must have missed something when we were off on the hick or something. Anyway now I know what you were talking about.

Sheri, like you said, you need to put that recipe on the forum.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Orange stuff

Did you have a Potluck Breakfast???

Thor


----------

